# How much firewood can be hauled in a Jeep pickup?



## quads (Feb 19, 2010)

This much.  I was making a delivery today, and decided to show what 1/6 of a real cord looks like tossed in the back of my pickup.  The wood was previously measured out to 4' tall by 4' wide by 16" lengths, which is 1/6 of a real cord (1/2 of a face cord).  The box of my truck measures 5' wide by 6' long by 16" deep.









A full size pickup can hold about twice as much, tossed in.


----------



## red450 (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice 'Manche! 

Here's mine: 






I'll be hauling my first load of wood this weekend.  Hoping I can fit a rick in there since it's a longbed.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 19, 2010)

4x4x16in. is 26 cu ft or 1/5 th of a cord


----------



## CT-Mike (Feb 19, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> 4x4x16in. is 26 cu ft or 1/5 th of a cord



Actually, 16" is 1.33' x 4' x 4' = 21.33 cu. ft * 6 = 128 cu ft, so it is 1/6th cord like the OP stated.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 19, 2010)

CT-Mike said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




actually its 16 in x 1.66 x4x4=26.56 5=128 cu ft or 1/5 th  "16in. to the 24in." is 66 percent but what the heck its a small truck load.


----------



## CT-Mike (Feb 19, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> CT-Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you get 16" is 1.66 feet? 16" is 1' 4". 4" is 1/3 of a foot, so 16" works out to 1.33 feet.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 19, 2010)

CT-Mike said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




breaking the fraction into a decmial thats all sence the wood cut at 16in. you must convert it 1.66 16in. is 66 percent of 24in.
same as you did for the 1.33 but the # was wrong.


----------



## CT-Mike (Feb 19, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> CT-Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're losing me man. I agree that 16" is 66% of 24" or 2/3 of 2 feet. 2/3 of 2' is still 1.33'.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 19, 2010)

CT-Mike said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2/3 of 2 ft is 1.66 your figureing the 8in. that was cut off the 8 in. would be 1.33


----------



## CT-Mike (Feb 19, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> 2/3 of 2 ft is 1.66 your figureing the 8in. that was cut off the 8 in. would be 1.33



16/24*2' gives me 1.33' everytime I punch it in on the calculator.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 19, 2010)

CT-Mike said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol 16/24 = .66 every time repeat 16/24=.66


----------



## CT-Mike (Feb 19, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> CT-Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I agree, and .66 times 24 is 1.33'.  To convert 16" to feet you should be dividing 16/12 which still gives 1.33'. You can't just divide 16 by 24 and then add that to 1'. Math just doesn't work that way.


----------



## billb3 (Feb 19, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> CT-Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



24= 2 feet , not 1. you still need to divide .66 by2 , which equals .33


----------



## smokinj (Feb 19, 2010)

CT-Mike said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




got it I should have done 4x4x2x.666=21.33 thanks for the math lesson just ace one on this tuesday thank God its over.


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 20, 2010)

CT mike is right. You have 21.33 CF right there. 

4 feet x 4feet x 1.33 feet (16" is 1.33 feet) = 21.33 cubic feet.

on edit:  woops, while I was making for dang sure that I got it right you all figured it out.


----------



## fossil (Feb 20, 2010)

Very good, boys.  Monday we start Calculus.   :ahhh:   Rick


----------



## quads (Feb 20, 2010)

Ha ha ha!  You guys are too funny!  Trust me, I've figured the measurements several times over the years, and it always comes out to $25 plus free delivery.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 20, 2010)

fossil said:
			
		

> Very good, boys.  Monday we start Calculus.   :ahhh:   Rick



count me out I pass on tuesday woo hoo to much crap rolling in this brain now to figure out this simple one.


----------



## quads (Feb 20, 2010)

red450 said:
			
		

> Nice 'Manche!
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> ...


Nice!  1992?  '92 was the last year they made them, I think.  Mine is a '91 and they tell me the '92s were leftovers from '91 with a different decal applied.  Don't know if there's any truth to it, but they were all built about the same anyway.  I bought mine brand-new off the showroom floor.


----------



## red450 (Feb 20, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> red450 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine is an 88 base model with 4x4.  Just got it a few weeks ago.  Yup '92 is the last year they made them.  You should check out http://www.comancheclub.com/forums/ .  Lots of good knowledge on there.  We'll see if I can fit a rick in my truck tomorrow.


----------



## quads (Feb 20, 2010)

red450 said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, '88!  Mine is only 2wd.

I'm not sure what a rick is, but if you're talking face cord, probably won't get it all in.  At least not by tossing it in.  That extra foot of box might get you close though.


----------



## ohio woodburner (Feb 20, 2010)

Quads i've been sitting home all night waiting on that jeep to pull in the drive.  What happened?  I was going to tell you that you could leave the wheel barrow at home you can just back up and dump it. :cheese:


----------



## lazeedan (Feb 20, 2010)

I had an 89 Comanche 4x4. It was a tough little truck. I sold it a few years ago.


----------



## WidowMaker (Feb 20, 2010)

Dammmmm this thread gave me a headache...


----------



## quads (Feb 20, 2010)

ohio woodburner said:
			
		

> Quads i've been sitting home all night waiting on that jeep to pull in the drive.  What happened?  I was going to tell you that you could leave the wheel barrow at home you can just back up and dump it. :cheese:


I was there, but your wife told me to go away.  Said you had way more than enough wood already.


----------



## quads (Feb 20, 2010)

WidowMaker said:
			
		

> Dammmmm this thread gave me a headache...


Made me laugh!  I still am!


----------



## savageactor7 (Feb 20, 2010)

Here in NY we'd simply call that 1/2 a face cord and that would be that. Props to you guys that keep those old trucks running.


----------



## ohio woodburner (Feb 20, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> Said you had way more than enough wood already.



Is there such a thing?


----------



## quads (Feb 20, 2010)

savageactor7 said:
			
		

> Here in NY we'd simply call that 1/2 a face cord and that would be that. Props to you guys that keep those old trucks running.


Yep, that's exactly what it is, 1/6 of a real cord.


----------



## savageactor7 (Feb 20, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> savageactor7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah quads that's the nice thing with 16" splits...you can more easily factor them into %'s of cords.

Around here folks may want 14", 20" or whatever. Too long or too short they don't want and are more comfortable dealing with face cords.


----------



## drdoct (Feb 20, 2010)

Around here that's a $60 truckload.  However if I were ordering firewood by the truckload and you showed up in that little wheelbarrow we'd have to rebarter.


----------



## LLigetfa (Feb 20, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> WidowMaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One could simply convert everything to inches, calculate it that way and then convert to cu ft.

48" x 48" x 16" = 36864 cubic inches

One cubic foot = 12" x 12" x 12" = 1728 cubic inches

36864 / 1728 = 21.33

Damn... now I'm getting a headache.  Easier still is to just use this online calculator.

http://www.maine.gov/ag/firewood.html


----------



## red450 (Feb 20, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what a rick is, but if you're talking face cord, probably won't get it all in.  At least not by tossing it in.  That extra foot of box might get you close though.



Here's my truck hauling a face cord:


----------



## quads (Feb 20, 2010)

red450 said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great!  Looks like you got it all in!


----------



## joecool85 (Feb 20, 2010)

If I stack the bed of my Ranger (6' long, 4' 8" wide) up to 14" it holds a 1/4 cord.  I can load a face cord in, but the suspension is ticked at that point and I need to have the wood stacked real well and 18" high.

Normally I don't stack it real tight, run it to 18" tall and it ends up being 1/4 cord.

At 18-21 mpg I can't complain only moving 1/4 cord at a time.  Specially when I get my datsun truck bed trailer going, that'll hold 1/4 as well.  Then I can move 1/2 cord at a time just like the fullsize trucks


----------



## Battenkiller (Feb 21, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> Ha ha ha!  You guys are too funny!  Trust me, I've figured the measurements several times over the years, and it always comes out to $25 plus free delivery.



At that price, quads, you'd have my business for life if only you lived a bit closer.


----------



## LLigetfa (Feb 21, 2010)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He did say free delivery.


----------



## quads (Feb 21, 2010)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Battenkiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, umm,....... did I say free delivery?


----------



## watchamakalit (Feb 21, 2010)

red450 said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its a small world after all.....

Here is my build thread.  I need to update it as the 4x4 swap is almost complete.  The Build Thread

Don't have any pics of it hauling uploaded.


----------



## thinkxingu (Feb 21, 2010)

I keep thinking there's gonna be a punch line to this question:  How much firewood can be hauled in a Jeep pickup?  None, because they're all in the junkyard!

JK, I actually saw one of these yesterday and, two minutes later, a VW Rabbit truck!

S


----------



## quads (Feb 21, 2010)

watchamakalit said:
			
		

> red450 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it's in pretty good shape yet.  

I also used to have an old Jeep with a plow on it like the one in the background of the first pic.  Mine was a 1949 CJ3A Willy's with the tiny half cab/pickup box.  I sold it a few years ago.  

Wife has a Cherokee Sport.


----------



## LLigetfa (Feb 21, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> LLigetfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you stack too?


----------



## quads (Feb 21, 2010)

thinkxingu said:
			
		

> I keep thinking there's gonna be a punch line to this question:  How much firewood can be hauled in a Jeep pickup?  None, because they're all in the junkyard!
> 
> JK, I actually saw one of these yesterday and, two minutes later, a VW Rabbit truck!
> 
> S


You're pretty close actually.  When I bought mine new, there were 4 or 5 other people that owned them around here.  Those are all in the junkyard now.  Mine is the last one.  Once in awhile I might see one in another town, but not very often anymore.


----------



## quads (Feb 21, 2010)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.  That's why I had the wheelbarrow along on that load, so I could wheel it back in to where their stack was.  I also include an armful of free kindling to those that want it.


----------



## watchamakalit (Feb 21, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> watchamakalit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I bought it the only rust (not including surface rust on the body) was the drivers floor board.  It is a pretty solid truck for IN.  The CJ in the background is a 12yr project that is continuously changing.  It will eventually sacrafice the plow to the MJ so it will be back to playtoy status.  Its an 85 that I bought my junior yr of high school and been working on ever since...


----------



## quads (Feb 21, 2010)

watchamakalit said:
			
		

> When I bought it the only rust (not including surface rust on the body) was the drivers floor board.  It is a pretty solid truck for IN.  The CJ in the background is a 12yr project that is continuously changing.  It will eventually sacrafice the plow to the MJ so it will be back to playtoy status.  Its an 85 that I bought my junior yr of high school and been working on ever since...


Very nice.  I love Jeeps.  They are all we own at present.


----------



## watchamakalit (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok here is mine shortly after I got her....


----------



## Tony H (Feb 22, 2010)

A math lesson and old Jeep pictures , reminds me of High School when I had a 74 CJ 5 with a 4" lift, modded 304 V8 painted 81' corvette yellow. I also had a math class where we discussed fraction to decimal conversions but never covered the problem of figuring the amount of wood in a Jeep. 

By the way nice looking truck rebuilt watchamakalit !


----------



## Jags (Feb 22, 2010)

Did somebody say "Old Jeep Pickups?"


----------



## joecool85 (Feb 22, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> Did somebody say "Old Jeep Pickups?"



NICE!  I saw one of those for sale last summer and the wife wouldn't let me get it.  They seem wicked cool.


----------



## Jags (Feb 22, 2010)

joecool85 said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't consider them very "street-able" in todays world.  The advertised top speed from the factory on mine was 53 MPH.  They are one darn tough little logger though.  I need to get a pic of the back bumper of this thing.  Maybe you guys can fill me in on its purpose.  Too hard to explain, but it was either for skidding or a hinge for a ditch witch or something.


----------



## joecool85 (Feb 22, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> joecool85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No worries about street-able really, my other dream machine is a lot bigger but the same top speed (55mph): M35A2 Duece and a Half


----------



## quads (Feb 22, 2010)

joecool85 said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My '49 Willy's wouldn't go over 35mph.  And even then sometimes the shimmy would get so bad I'd have to come to a complete stop and start all over again!


----------



## Jags (Feb 22, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> joecool85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine actually goes straight down the road - ya just ain't gonna get there fast.  Truth be told, it probably doesn't come out of 4 wheel low-lock but every couple of years.  And in these old skewl dudes, you don't drive them in 4 wheel drive on dry ground.  Things will start coming apart.  And in low in 3rd gear, your looking at a blistering 10-15 MPH.


----------



## watchamakalit (Feb 22, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> Did somebody say "Old Jeep Pickups?"




Dude I am seriously jealous.  I have been searching for a FC for years and haven't been able to find one.


----------



## Jags (Feb 22, 2010)

watchamakalit said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are still some out there, but the collectors are picking them up now.  Ya outta check out http://thefcconnection.com/  If nothing else, there are some really cool old pics of the FC's doing their things (and its a lot of things).


----------



## Jags (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey Quads - what do think these old jeep pickups are hauling for a load.  Bet it is more than 1/6th of a cord. :lol:


----------



## Jags (Feb 22, 2010)

Nuther picture of the log load -unbelievable.


----------



## quads (Feb 22, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> Nuther picture of the log load -unbelievable.


HOLY COW!  I guarantee my Comanche would never be the same after that!


----------



## Jags (Feb 22, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I looked at that picture and scratched my head to try and figure out the weight of that load ---- and gave up.  Its gotta be heavy.


----------



## red450 (Feb 24, 2010)

watchamakalit said:
			
		

> When I bought it the only rust (not including surface rust on the body) was the drivers floor board.  It is a pretty solid truck for IN.  The CJ in the background is a 12yr project that is continuously changing.  It will eventually sacrafice the plow to the MJ so it will be back to playtoy status.  Its an 85 that I bought my junior yr of high school and been working on ever since...



I haven't pulled the carpet in my Comanche to check the floor boards, scared what I'll find (or won't find) under there.  My truck is pretty solid too, cab corners are rotten and a bit on the bed.  Pretty good for a 22 year old Indiana Jeep.  My CJ7 was rotten all over.


----------



## red450 (Feb 24, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> Hey Quads - what do think these old jeep pickups are hauling for a load.  Bet it is more than 1/6th of a cord. :lol:



There is an FC about 5 minutes from me...despite all my effort, they won't sell it.


----------



## watchamakalit (Feb 24, 2010)

There is one here in town that is that way.  It sits in the same place all the time.  I don't think the guy even drives it but still refuses to part with it.  Such a waste.


----------



## Jags (Feb 24, 2010)

red450 said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, sometimes people have "plans" for a project and will let the vehicle rust to the ground. It a shame.  I know a guy that has a corvette that is in pretty rough shape.  It was the FIRST vette to be fuel injected (6 banger).  That car will have to wait until the guy is dead before it will ever see sunlight again.

Sorry for the hi-jack.  Lets get back to jeeps hauling wood.


----------



## quads (Feb 24, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> Sorry for the hi-jack.  Lets get back to jeeps hauling wood.


Ha!  Doesn't matter to me, I like Corvettes too.  I've never owned one, but still like them.


----------



## watchamakalit (Feb 24, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would be a real pain to fit much wood in one though.....


----------



## quads (Feb 24, 2010)

watchamakalit said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True.  They don't have much of a back seat!


----------

